# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Mas potencia nuclear en el mundo en 2014

## Jonasino

> A lo largo del pasado año la potencia nuclear ha aumentado, ya que se han conectado a la red cinco nuevos reactores, mientras que sólo uno se ha parado de forma definitiva. En 2014 también se ha iniciado la construcción de tres nuevos reactores.
> 
> Actualmente, en el mundo, hay 439 reactores nucleares en operación, con una potencia instalada neta de 376.931 MWe, y 69 más en construcción, según datos del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica.
> 
> Las cinco nuevas unidades que han comenzado a generar electricidad en 2014 cuentan con una potencia instalada neta conjunta de 4.721 MWe y están situadas en Argentina, China y Rusia. En China se han puesto en marcha Fangjiashan 1, Fuqing 1 y Ningde 2 (reactores tipo PWR de 1.000 MWe los dos primeros y 1.018 MWe el último), así como Atucha 2 en Argentina (tipo PWR-VVER de 692 MWe), y el reactor ruso Rostov 3 (tipo PWR con 1.011 MWe).
> 
> Por otra parte, la central nuclear estadounidense de Vermont Yankee ha sido la única permanentemente parada en 2014. Este reactor, de 605 megavatios, finalizó su operación el 29 de diciembre del pasado año tras 42 años en funcionamiento. Entergy, titular de la instalación, ya había anunciado sus planes de cierre debido a consideraciones financieras que hacían que la central fuera económicamente inviable, si bien tenía autorización para operar hasta 2032.
> 
> Central nuclear en construccionEn 2014 también ha habido cambios en el sector nuclear en Japón. Tepco ha decidido desmantelar los reactores 5 y 6 de Fukushima. Por el momento el país, que contaba con un tercio de su electricidad de origen nuclear hasta el accidente de Fukushima, continúa con sus 48 reactores parados. No obstante, en 2014 el organismo regulador japonés, la NSR por sus siglas en inglés, ha dado su aprobación a la continuidad de cuatro unidades (Sendai 1 y 2 y Takahama 1 y 2), tras haber incorporado todas las medidas ante sucesos extremos. De esta forma, Japón podría volver a contar con la energía nuclear próximamente. Además, el primer ministro del país, Shinzo Abe, ha transmitido en reiteradas ocasiones su intención de volver a poner en marcha los reactores que cumplan con los nuevos requisitos de seguridad impuestos tras Fukushima.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...uclear-en-2014

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que daría yo por unos cuantos de reactores más en territorio nacional...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jonasino

Y yo no te digo. Uno de los problemas de mezclar el oportunismo político con la técnica. lo malo es que recuperar atrasos en ese campo no es cosa de dos dias

----------


## Jonasino

Tabla sobre la situación de las centrales nucleares en el mundo, con indicación de producción, cuales estan paradas etc:

Gráfico de información nuclear por países2.pdf

Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------

